# Good starting plant for poison dart frog tank



## cindygao0217 (Mar 1, 2015)

wondering good plant that easy to keep and low light and low cost and lastly very beginner plant to poison dart frog tank also is wandering Jew okay to keep in a pison dart frog tank


----------



## Itsalltender (Sep 6, 2014)

First wandering Jew is fine and is very easy. I also recommend pothos and philodendron varities.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Begonia glabra and Begonia thelmae are also very good low light plants and are a not too hard to find online.


----------



## rvsur (Dec 13, 2010)

I second Pothos, its incredibly easy to find and if you or someone you know has one cuttings are easy. It also has the benefit of being a good indicator plant, If you manage to kill it, you definitely shouldnt get frogs!


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Pellionias are another good one... if you kill them, something seriously wrong with your setup IMO. Ficus is another good option though it can be sensitive to even a little bit of drying.


----------

